# Pretty Cool Optical Illusion



## win231 (Oct 8, 2020)

Stare at the 4 dots in the center for 30 seconds.  Then tilt your head back & close your eyes.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 8, 2020)

Very interesting and not what I expected!


----------



## Pecos (Oct 8, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Very interesting and not what I expected!


Nor I.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 8, 2020)

What?  What?  Clue me in please.


----------



## Jules (Oct 8, 2020)

I get nothing.


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 8, 2020)

Guy with long hair and a long moustache and beard?


----------



## Pepper (Oct 8, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> Guy with long hair and a long moustache and beard?


Me, too and I thought it was George Harrison or Che Guevara but I'm thinking most people would say Jesus.
eta
Very good @win231


----------



## Pepper (Oct 8, 2020)

This seems real familiar, like something from decades ago.  Or is it deja vu?


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 8, 2020)

I get the vision of an extremely clogged large intestine


----------



## Pepper (Oct 8, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> I get the vision of an extremely clogged large intestine


That's what you see first I think!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 8, 2020)

Jules said:


> I get nothing.


Me neither Jules and had to blink a few times.....who the heck can stare at that continuously without blinking anyways, lol....


----------



## win231 (Oct 8, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Me neither Jules and had to blink a few times.....who the heck can stare at that continuously without blinking anyways, lol....


It doesn't matter if you blink.  The important thing is to concentrate on the dots for 30 seconds.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 8, 2020)

win231 said:


> It doesn't matter if you blink.  The important thing is to concentrate on the dots for 30 seconds.


Okay let me try again....I'm determined to see something!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 8, 2020)

Ah I did see the guy that @peramangkelder and @Pepper saw.....that's cool....but it took me about 5-7 seconds to see it!


----------



## Pecos (Oct 8, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> Guy with long hair and a long moustache and beard?


Same here.


----------



## win231 (Oct 8, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Ah I did see the guy that @peramangkelder and @Pepper saw.....that's cool....but it took me about 5-7 seconds to see it!


Some people don't see it right away.


----------



## win231 (Oct 8, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Me, too and I thought it was George Harrison or Che Guevara but I'm thinking most people would say Jesus.
> eta
> Very good @win231


According to the guy who showed it to me several years ago, it's supposed to be Jesus.  But, yeah - George Harrison did look like that at one time as did many musicians from the '70's.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 8, 2020)

win231 said:


> According to the guy who showed it to me several years ago, it's supposed to be Jesus.


That's the image I get.


----------



## win231 (Oct 8, 2020)

I just tried something else & it works even better:
Stare at the dots for only 10 seconds, then just close your eyes while still keeping your head in front of the screen.  The image is even clearer.  It seems like the light from the computer screen makes the image clearer.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 8, 2020)

I did that and saw a long haired image--interpreting depends on your culture and religion if any so I say it was maybe Jesus as I was indoctrinated into Catholicism at an early age.  However now I just choose to say a long haired image as my opinions on things have changed.


----------



## Jules (Oct 8, 2020)

@win231’s method worked.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 8, 2020)

Jules said:


> @win231’s method worked.


Who said. It didn't??


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 8, 2020)

win231 said:


> Stare at the 4 dots in the center for 30 seconds.  Then tilt your head back & close your eyes.



WOWOWEEEE. Same effect as something I used to hold for my friend in my locker at school. I didn't inhale then either.

Ha Ha......fooled you.


----------



## Jules (Oct 8, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Who said. It didn't??


No one.  Earlier I said the first method didn’t work for me.  Then I tried his method and it worked.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2020)

I did the ten second thing.. and surprisingly I got a very clear image of Jesus... ( wasn't expecting to get anything tbh)


----------



## Pepper (Oct 9, 2020)

Pepper said:


> What?  What?  Clue me in please.


When I first wrote that, I had already seen the bearded man but was checking for another type of siting.


----------



## Treacle (Oct 9, 2020)

Started off as man with beard and then hair seemed to grow longer and finally a clear image of the way Jesus is often depicted. Very interesting.


----------



## LindaB (Oct 9, 2020)

win231 said:


> Stare at the 4 dots in the center for 30 seconds.  Then tilt your head back & close your eyes.


Very cool!


----------



## LindaB (Oct 9, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Same here.


Jesus


----------



## Pepper (Oct 9, 2020)

It's all in the way you see it!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 9, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> WOWOWEEEE. Same effect as something I used to hold for my friend in my locker at school. I didn't inhale then either.
> 
> Ha Ha......fooled you.
> 
> View attachment 127059


That's just crazy! 

Yes, it actually does move one way when I breathe in, and the opposite way when I exhale.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 9, 2020)

I saw the bearded man illusion maybe 20 years ago.

It's still cool.


----------



## LindaB (Oct 17, 2020)

Pepper said:


> It's all in the way you see it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must be missing something....


----------



## Judycat (Oct 17, 2020)

I saw de Lord on Senior Forums.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 23, 2020)




----------

